# 5xx Software today



## buggymenot

Anyone know what is in the software version 3.0 that 501, 508, 510 is getting today?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Are you talking about the 501/508/510 receivers or the 522 receiver?


----------



## Bill R

According to DISH's web site, http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp version P3.00 is starting to spool for the 501, 508 and 510.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps Dish forgot to change to year 2005 in Copyright notice .


----------



## buggymenot

is it a test sw version since thier website showes 2 sw versions?


----------



## Bill R

buggymenot said:


> is it a test sw version since thier website showes 2 sw versions?


That means, at this time, the software is being rolled out to a limited number of receivers. Quite often they do that when doing a major version change (and the 2.xx to 3.xx means that there could be some significant changes [at least internally; maybe nothing that the end user would see] in the new version). That helps in case there are some problems that got by the testers and keeps the call centers from being overloaded.


----------



## P Smith

I would say you're incorrect, Dish use contiguous numbers for ALL models. Try to create a matrix for models/versions and you'll see that.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Nothing terribly interesting in this version. I'll have release notes later today for it. Definitely not the much awaited NBR release.


----------



## P Smith

I'll bet for $100, it's have major one - year 2005 Copyright  !


----------



## Darkman

lol, as i originally thought (before JL's "s/w jump up" remark) that nothing really that major (besides copyright 2005.. hey that's major!) in this s/w version....


----------



## Bill R

P Smith said:


> I would say you're incorrect, Dish use contiguous numbers for ALL models. Try to create a matrix for models/versions and you'll see that.


I'm confused. I don't consider going from version 2.23 to version 3.00 contiguous numbering (2.23 to 2.24 would be). It seems like a big jump to me. Jumps like that sometime indicate a lot of internal code changes; not something that the end user might see.


----------



## Jacob S

Maybe they are doing some hidden preparation for the NBR but does not have all the software needed for it yet. Does some additions such as NBR or others require more than one software update to implement it?


----------



## Darkman

> I'm confused. I don't consider going from version 2.23 to version 3.00 contiguous numbering (2.23 to 2.24 would be). It seems like a big jump to me. Jumps like that sometime indicate a lot of internal code changes; not something that the end user might see.


sometimes "the close to the current #s" could be taken already (or planned to be taken) by other versions (example from what i can see at their page - 301's 2.26, 2.29, and probably recently lower ones too... 3900's 2.3Xs, 311's 2.5Xs.... 811's 2.8Xs, DP351's 2.9Xs, .etc 
(or something close to that concept.. in simple words)

I could be wrong of course


----------



## Darkman

So sometimes.. i ment.. maybe it's easier just to "jump up"


----------



## Ron Barry

Bill R said:


> I'm confused. I don't consider going from version 2.23 to version 3.00 contiguous numbering (2.23 to 2.24 would be). It seems like a big jump to me. Jumps like that sometime indicate a lot of internal code changes; not something that the end user might see.


Jumping to 2.23 to 3.0 does not necessarly mean a lot of internal software changes. There could be business reasons for the jump or it could be someone in Marketing felt that they should bump it up to 3.0. If you want some example, Just look at the progression of some of MS product lines. Lots of times it is down for marketing reasons. I am not sure I would read too much into this.


----------



## P Smith

Bill R said:


> I'm confused. I don't consider going from version 2.23 to version 3.00 contiguous numbering (2.23 to 2.24 would be). It seems like a big jump to me. Jumps like that sometime indicate a lot of internal code changes; not something that the end user might see.


And again - no such "jump up in version ##", think with open mind.

I can post it, but you should do that by yourself:
a) open Excel
b) make column's header: SW version,1xx,2xx,3xx,5xx, 6xx,7xx,8xx,9xx,1xxx,2xxx,3xxx,4xxx,5xxx,6xxx,7xxx
c) write to the first column software ##, like P100, P101, etc
d) open Dishnetwork SW matrix for last 6 years  and mark by X corresponding model for particular version
e) enjoy and relax after a few hours work 

Note: xx/xxx means create many columns according model numbers in the family.


----------



## WJMorales

They are probally adding the Horse Betting application.


----------



## Bill R

P Smith said:


> And again - no such "jump up in version ##", think with open mind.
> 
> I can post it, but you should do that by yourself:
> a) open Excel


I still have no idea of what you are trying to get across. By the way, many of us don't have Excel or use other spreadsheeets. Why don't you post a one or two sentence explaination of what you are talking about? No need to do a spreadsheet.


----------



## P Smith

Six posts above Darkman gave you easy to swallow  information.


----------



## James Long

WJMorales said:


> They are probally adding the Horse Betting application.


Already there before the update.

JL


----------



## WJMorales

justalurker,

Check again. Not on my 510 @ P2.23. I know that the 322's have the application running, but 510 have the menu option. Message says applications not yet avaliable.


----------



## Turbohawk

So all this fuss and still no one knows squat...

I said "no" until I know more...

Suckers do as suckers is.


----------



## Darkman

People know what it is all about by now...
It's in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39555


----------



## Turbohawk

Funny thing cause I just got off the phone with 2nd level tech support and She didn't know ANY details!!! She just kept saying it was an "upgrade", and I ask "what was upgraded?". She repeated like a stupid parrot. So much for higher level techs at Dishnet.

I almost told them to cancel my account. Getting tired of the BS. I can live without TV. Probably do me lots of good...maybe I should call again and DEMAND them tell me what the hell the update updated...they'll do the same crap and piss me off, then I'll tell them to turn off this crud cause I'm done with dish...

I'll let you know if I do it.

Gonna down another beer first.


----------



## Darkman

hehe...

anyhow.. from the link / thread (that i posted above).. from the 1st post there:

---------
"501/508/510 P3.00 Release Notes 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here they are, straight from my contacts at Dish:

-Improved disk drive management for spin down control.
-Improvements to operation of guide scrolling, ensuring a live pause buffer and ensuring functioning of all event timers. 
-Reducing the occurrences of black screens with no video or audio.
-Updated an informational pop up message to alert customers to when the hard drive temperature is high. This condition can occur when the air ventilation is blocked by the customer. "


----------



## Turbohawk

Drats. I got sleepy. So I still have Dish.

I haven't noticed any of those problems that they've fixed. As for the hard drive getting hot, can't happen since I keep the reciever in a 42 degree environment year round. I'm seriously into cooling electronics...

Out.


----------



## James Long

WJMorales said:


> justalurker,
> 
> Check again. Not on my 510 @ P2.23.


Yes, it is there on my 501/P223.








I live in Indiana, one of the states where one can actually bet.
How about you?

JL


----------



## WJMorales

That's exactlly how it looks on my parents 322's, nothing on the 510 or 811. Funny we both live in Illinois. About 5 miles away! Just goes to show Dish is no Microsoft.


----------



## Geeke19

I am in Mississippi nothing on my 510 yet no update


----------



## WJMorales

justalurker

Please attach a photo of your System Information Screen, but black out your Reciever ID & Smart Card ID.


----------



## Darkman

Geeke19 said:


> I am in Mississippi nothing on my 510 yet no update


it's not going "wide-spread" yet(to all the receivers out there) :
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39544

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp


----------



## Jon Spackman

I just saw that my 510 got the 3.00 update. Cant tell any difference at all. Seems the same.....still works fine as always


Jon


----------



## James Long

WJMorales said:


> justalurker
> 
> Please attach a photo of your System Information Screen, but black out your Reciever ID & Smart Card ID.


Any particular reason?

BTW: It will be a couple of hours (more) before I can take a shot.

JL


----------



## WJMorales

Not many 501, 508, 510 users have this ITV application, yet. By looking at the screen we can see why you have it and other don't.


----------



## James Long

WJMorales said:


> Not many 501, 508, 510 users have this ITV application, yet. By looking at the screen we can see why you have it and other don't.


I hope this helps:









JL


----------



## Roger Tee

Turbohawk said:


> Funny thing cause I just got off the phone with 2nd level tech support and She didn't know ANY details!!! She just kept saying it was an "upgrade", and I ask "what was upgraded?". She repeated like a stupid parrot. So much for higher level techs at Dishnet.
> 
> I almost told them to cancel my account. Getting tired of the BS. I can live without TV. Probably do me lots of good...maybe I should call again and DEMAND them tell me what the hell the update updated...they'll do the same crap and piss me off, then I'll tell them to turn off this crud cause I'm done with dish...
> 
> I'll let you know if I do it.
> 
> Gonna down another beer first.


You are lucky you didn't get someone like me, I'd have told you something along the lines, with better BS of course, that the upgrade was to allow future channels to be added, and this upgrade was very important since without we could not add more channels without a major price increase. Improvements to the way the guide was downloaded to allow more channles to be added and so on. blah, blah blah etc. 

Would you have been happy if she said something like the upgrade allows for more relable operation of you DVR as components age and drift out of tolerance? 

Many of the parts in your TV, COmputer etc. have drifted off of the value they originally had when it was manufactured, should you worry? No that is taken into consideration during the design phase.

BTW are you sure you aren't my brother? You sound just like what he'd be doing. 

Cheers


----------



## WJMorales

510 just got 3.00. Noticed Shaper Image and Mecedes ITV applications working. TVG application still pending. Anyone with a 5XX getting the TVG appication like justalurker.


----------



## Darkman

P3.00 went "widespread" today


----------



## James Long

WJMorales said:


> 510 just got 3.00. Noticed Shaper Image and Mecedes ITV applications working. TVG application still pending. Anyone with a 5XX getting the TVG appication like justalurker.


BTW: Mine went P300 last night.

I'm hoping the reported fixes help me.

JL


----------



## Geeke19

still waiting for it.


----------



## Darkman

Geeke19 - nothing to wait .. it's available now to all the receivers out there... (as of yesturday)

Just gotto learn how to take 'em properly 

shut receiver off with remote control.. and wait (have it on "Download s/w without my permission" (at menu))

if have it "Ask my permission before download" .. - shut reciever of for a while, put power back on .. the "Do you want to download this free s/w" note will be there.. - Say YES .. and then POWER OFF receiver with remote control and wait....

That's all..


----------



## Geeke19

ok its now downloading


----------

